# Naughty baby nappies



## Arcanegirl

I know theres a couple who have tried these.
What are the washing and drying instructions on them? The decription on ebay confused me a bit :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

i wash mine on 40 then every now n then i wash at 60 to make sure they're really clean - i usually just line dry everything but if i want anything dry quick i tumble them. hope this helps hun :hugs:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

It does thanks :D
The way the ebay site was making out, it was saying you couldnt tumble dry them.


----------



## saraendepity

no i have done a few times tho i think if you do too often it ruins the pul - the outers will dry overnight in a dry/warmish room then you can just tumble the pads - i do this sometimes :thumbup: to be honest i think they would dry in a couple of hours in a warm room/airing cupboard if you hang them on the line they would probs only take an hour or so on a good drying day, its just the pads that take a while longer to dry !! :thumbup:

:hugs:sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i tumble dry mine, there ok , rob washed the last ones and the dye came out onto the fleece inside but he cant remember what he washed it on ....blokes eh :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ever so helpful blokes :lol:
Ill prob stick to 60 highest, same as my wipes :D


----------



## Babyshambelle

Oooh, thanks for this. Mine are in the post! Can't wait to try. xxx


----------



## saraendepity

thumbup:


----------



## NattieLou

I'm thinking about getting 3 of the naughty baby nappies for my stash of nappies to try on our little boy when he gets here. Some of the colours look pretty bright on screen and I don't fancy the idea of neon coloured nappies. :haha: Can anyone who has some of these nappies let me know which colours they have and whether they're super bright or a bit more restrained? Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Rachel_C

I got a purple, a green and a yellow. The purple isn't too bright though I wouldn't say it was a pale colour at all. The green is a nice calm green but the yellow is really bright. I wouldn't say it was neon but it's definitely a strong yellow. It's nothing compared to another ebay cheapie I got - a sweet doll baby one I think - which is a really acrid green that I'm sure would glow in the dark!


----------



## NattieLou

Cool. That's a definite for green then, and a no for the yellow. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Eala

I've got the purple, pink, green and blue. The green is somewhere between mint and lime, to my eye. The purple is a sort of dark lilac - it's very nice :) The blue is more like a turquoise, it's quite bright, but not neon :lol:

I've used these for a couple of weeks now, loving them (and so is my bank balance :lol:)


----------

